# Images stored in bacteria DNA



## Foxbat (Jul 13, 2017)

This could be a significant step forward in storage techniques. Photobucket? Photo-my-arse 

Gif and image written into the DNA of bacteria - BBC News


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jul 13, 2017)

Beyond amazing...to even conceive of such a thing, wow...

..that said, when the E. coli mutates and becomes dangerous, have they developed an antigifotic to combat it??


----------

